# RATTING 0UT THE MINUTEMEN?



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

This is weird, why??? What is our govt up to??

http://www.dailybulletin.com/news/ci_3803897

There were reports yesterday that our government is telling the Mexican government where the Minutemen are gathering to monitor illegal crossings of our border. Our government denies it. So .. whom to believe?

OK .. a little cogitation here.

The charge made by reporter Sara Carter is that the U.S. Border Patrol is telling the Mexican government where the Minutemen are staging their vigils. The Border Patrol says it isn't so.

Now you tell me ... what branch of our government oversees the U.S. Border Patrol? Now remember, there are only four branches of the government in Washington. Can you name them? Well ... if you're fresh from your experience at government education, probably not. But they are the Executive Branch, the Legislative Branch, the Judicial Branch and the Lobbyist Branch. Now, of these four branches, which is the only branch that has shown no inclination to do anything about the thousands of invaders who are crashing our border with Mexico? Well, actually there are two. It's not the Legislative Branch. Both houses of Congress are currently discussing proposals to shut down the borders. It's not the Judicial Branch. They merely interpret and enforce the laws set forth by the other branches. What does that leave? The Lobbyist Branch and the Executive Branch. The Lobbyist Branch is busy working for those businesses in this country who benefit from the Mexican invasion. The problem is, the Lobbyist Branch has no operational control over the Border Patrol. That leaves the Executive Branch. Clearly George Bush, who runs the Executive Branch, has shown absolutely no inclination whatsoever to take even the smallest step to stop this massive invasion of the American homeland, and it's George Bush who exercises the executive control over the policies and activities of the Border Patrol. So ... what do you think? Here we have a president with no interest in stopping the invasion, and we have a Border Patrol under his control that is reported to be handing information to the Mexican government regarding the locations of the Minutemen operations? Draw your own conclusions.

The next question is why? Why would our government tell the Mexican government where the Minutemen are? Well, we know that the Mexican government is complicit in the invasion. Mexicans are openly encouraged by the Mexican government to cross the border into the US so that they can get higher-paying jobs and send money back to Mexico. Right now that money totals about $20 billion a year. Now if the Mexican government knew just where the Minutemen were, they could either hold back the invaders in those areas, or send them to areas where the Minutemen aren't. Simply put -- if we have people in our own government who are giving the enemy the locations of our border defense forces, there could only be one reason --- to enable the invasion.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Here is what I found:

Civilian Border Patrol Operations Being Reported to Mexico

Tuesday, May 09, 2006 
LOS ANGELES - The U.S. Border Patrol is alerting the Mexican government to the locations of civilian border patrol groups, according to a published report.

U.S. Customs and Border Protection spokesman Mario Martinez told the Inland Valley Daily Bulletin of Ontario (CA) that the policy is meant to assure the Mexican government that the illegals rights(? ) are being observed.

The policy pertains to groups including the Minuteman Civil Defense Corps and the Friends of the Border Patrol, a Chino-based nonprofit. Minuteman members, however, said the Border Patrol's policy negates the private group's effectiveness, and could endanger their lives.

"Now we know why the Mexican officials always knew where we were all the time," said Chris Simcox, the organization's founder. "It's unbelievable that our own government agency is sending intelligence to another country. They are sending intelligence to a nation where corruption runs rampant, and that could be getting into the hands of criminal cartels."

"It's not a secret where the Minuteman volunteers are going to be," Martinez said Monday. "This ... simply makes two basic statements -- that we will not allow any lawlessness of any type, and that if an alien is encountered by a Minuteman, or arrested by the Minuteman, then we will allow that government to interview the person."

The Daily Bulletin said it was unable to reach officials with the Mexican consulate in Washington, D.C. on Monday. 
TJ Bonner, president of the Border Patrol agents' union, said members have long complained that the Mexican government has undue influence over U.S. enforcement policies. 
"That's not a legitimate role for any foreign nation," Bonner said.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Bob, I get your point but what i think makes no sense is that yes, the information does help mexican govt in the long run with the money being brought/sent back to mexico and shuffled into the economy but what or where is the benefit for the US in sending the information to Mexico?

I can only think of a few free presidential vacations to Cancun during spring break :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I sure don't understand the motivation, other than possibly that yet another govt beauracracy doesn't want the fact that they are not doing a good job brought into the light.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

so they try and make it worse????


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

No the upper management of the Border patrol was trying to undermine the Minutemens efforts because they don't want them to look good.

The rank and file border patrol want to catch the illegals and appreciate the help.

The management doesn't want it known how bad a job they are doing and it seems bush doesn't want to stop them either. :eyeroll:

Its driving me crazy.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bobm said:


> No the upper management of the Border patrol was trying to undermine the Minutemens efforts because they don't want them to look good.
> 
> The rank and file border patrol want to catch the illegals and appreciate the help.
> 
> ...


There you go Bob, I think this last post nailed it. The minutemen are doing a much better job, and it shows how tied the hands of bureaucracy have become. If the politicians had kept their fingers out of it in the past it perhaps wouldn't be so bad now. 
Build two fences 100 feet apart, and mine the darn thing. Like the Korean DMZ. Then they can ask themselves "you feelin lucky". We have to get serious about the boarder, and it's clear Bush isn't. He is really ticking me off.

Hey, it's on Fox News right now. It sounds like the government admited to it, and now are retracting it. Hard to figure that out duh. Put one of these little emoticons (but real) every 400 yards along the border. :sniper: Hey, Jiffy and anyone else should we volunteer?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Eliminate all public services except emergency life threatening medical care situations and fine the hell out of employers that are caught employing illegals and thats all it would take.

They would go home on their own.

Take away the incentives and they wil not come here.

Bush is a real disappointment on this issue and the Dems are going to kick the reps ***** because of this issue in the next election.

All of congress and I'm beginning to think all politicians are totally out of touch. A pox on both their houses... :******:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

If we want anything to get down on this subject, the best people to elect would be the minuteman himself-true american in my heart :lol:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Plainsman, the only way I would volunteer would be if the "rules of engagement" were rather.....aaaaahhhhh......lets say lenient. Otherwise, I think I would probably end up doing time. :wink:

One other thing to think about. How hard would it be for terrorists to infiltrate the Mexican population and cross the border that way??? Are we not in a war on terror??? Just something to chew on.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I thought I heard about 6 months ago that Mexico has still not released its ban on allowing middle eastern persons into the country.

Funny, they ban them from coming over and it is no big deal. We ban them and we are racial profiling.

:eyeroll:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I find this one interesting!

OK ... working off the premise that I never have an original thought ... let me share something that occurred to me last night whilst I was listening to a few minutes of the Michael Savage show. It is truly perplexing to try to figure out just why our government won't respond to the Mexican invasion. Eight out of ten Americans want the border closed ... yet the politicians who are supposed to be listening to us do absolutely nothing.

Twenty-five million illegals have crossed the border from Mexico into the United States since 1990, and the only actions our elected officials have taken is to legitimize about 13 million of these criminals through various amnesty programs. Nothing else.

Just yesterday the House Judiciary Committee, which is under the control of Republicans by the way, rejected an effort to end the a requirement for bilingual ballots in many states.

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/nation/3855420.html

You're supposed to be a citizen to vote, and if you aren't a natural born citizen you must pass an English proficiency test to become one. So, why the need for bilingual ballots? Could it possibly be because these politicians know, and quietly support the fact, that people who speak Spanish and who are not citizens regularly vote in this country?

Also just yesterday we learned of reports that the U.S. Border Patrol, under the control of the Executive Branch of government, is informing the Mexican government as to the location of the Minutemen boarder watch group. 
http://www.newsmax.com/archives/ic/2006 ... 2458.shtml

Although our government says that the report is "inaccurate," the locations of those Minutemen activities do show up on a Mexican website maintained by the Mexican government. Minutemen leaders have charged that Mexican troop transports cross our borders with Mexico regularly carrying loads of illegals. How can we be surprised by this considering the fact that Mexican president Vicente Fox refers to these illegals as "heroes." 
http://www.kltv.com/Global/story.asp?S=4805939&nav=1TjD

The Mexican Army helping illegals by carrying them across the border? Now you tell me that this isn't an invasion.

So ... why absolutely nothing from our government? Why, in the name of all common sense, haven't the borders been shut down? Could it possibly be that the Mexican invasion is actually welcomed by our politicians?

How could that be? Well ... I'm not what you would call a conspiracy nut, but let me just drive something into the parking lot here to see if it dents any fenders. I'm going to connect our government's apparent support for the Mexican invasion with government education. A stretch? You figure that one out for yourself.

It is clear -- you can't argue with me on this one -- that our system of government education has produced a population that has limited, at best, knowledge of our country's history and of our system of government and how it is supposed to operate. The average male citizen of any state would be more likely to know the names of the head football coaches of the two largest colleges or universities in that state than he would the name of that state's two senators. Most people -- and we're talking 90% plus -- of the people in this country could not name their two senators, their congressman, and the person who represents them in both houses of their state legislature. Americans, thanks to state-controlled education and with no small amount of help from the media, actually believe that America is supposed to be a democracy, and don't understand the danger of that form of government. We're focused on sports and entertainment celebrities while we ignore the very people who can actually have a profound impact on how we live our lives. Is this by accident?

Allow me to propose to you that this is entirely by design. Politicians drunk on political power, prestige and perks are well-served by an ignorant electorate. They can buy their way into office election after election by offering the government as a replacement for personal responsibility and nifty little spending projects (pork) back at home. The more informed the people are, the greater their understanding of just what type of government we're supposed to have and how it is supposed to work, the more precarious the hold the politician has on power.

So ... accepting the premise that politicians actually benefit from an ignorant and ill-informed body politic, why would they not seek ways to further dilute the level of knowledge and awareness in the voters? And what better way than to enable a flood of millions upon millions of "immigrants" who know little about our form of government and show little inclination to learn? Oh, you say they can't vote? Tell that to Congresswoman Loretta Sanchez of Southern California. Ms. Sanchez was elected on the strength of votes from non-citizen Hispanics in Orange County in 1996. An attempt by the Republicans to investigate that election was denounced by Democrats as "racist" and the investigations stopped. Remember ... there are active movements in many areas heavily populated with non-citizen Latinos, most of which are here illegally, to allow them to vote in local elections.

Eight out of ten Americans want the borders closed. Nothing is being done.

There has to be a reason, why the politicians aren't reacting to us.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Bob: great post. I visit Mexico just about annually. About 4 years ago I believe they passed a law allowing Americans to purchase land down there. I know many already that have homes in Puerto Vallarta already. When I was down in Arizona this past January, I listened with a friend about investing in newly built condos that Americans are buying left and right down along the beaches of the Gulf of California.

Just a thought and no evidence, but do you think we have some politicians invested in this as well? Many family members investing in homes down there?

Just a thought.


----------

